# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Un sapo pequeño en Puente de Santolea

## ivan-almeria

Este sapo sapo mide 2cm 






Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buen camuflaje... me ha costado tela verlo en la primera foto  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sergi1907

Yo ni lo vi en directo, es lo bueno que tiene llevar compañía pequeña :Big Grin:

----------

